# S&W revolvers...so many model numbers..anything to help tell the difference



## chris441

Is there a chart of some sort that will help tell the difference in all the different S&W models (...64. 67.617. 686. then 637, 638, 642, 640, 649, etc.) Not just these models in particular...just in general, there are just so many. anything out there to help sort through them?


----------



## deputy125

not aware of a "at a glance" chart showing size/capacity/caliber/weight and such.........

best bet would be to describe what you're after and see what fits the description.

the s&w home page has the ability to "select a caliber" search which might thin it down a bit


----------



## MLB

A good reference is the "Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson". All that good stuff is in there.


----------



## DJ Niner

chris441 said:


> Is there a chart of some sort that will help tell the difference in all the different S&W models (...64. 67.617. 686. then 637, 638, 642, 640, 649, etc.) Not just these models in particular...just in general, there are just so many. anything out there to help sort through them?


This page has a quick reference for most of the older models, but it might not help with the newer ones:

http://www.handloads.com/misc/Smith.Model.Changes.asp

For the new stuff, I'd suggest getting a copy of the S&W printed catalog. Many well-stocked gunshops that carry S&W handguns will have some catalogs available free for the asking, but I assume you can also request one from the company. An electronic (PDF) version is available online at this link:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=13014&sectionId=10504

.


----------



## chris441

DJ Niner said:


> This page has a quick reference for most of the older models, but it might not help with the newer ones:
> 
> http://www.handloads.com/misc/Smith.Model.Changes.asp
> 
> For the new stuff, I'd suggest getting a copy of the S&W printed catalog. Many well-stocked gunshops that carry S&W handguns will have some catalogs available free for the asking, but I assume you can also request one from the company. An electronic (PDF) version is available online at this link:
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=13014&sectionId=10504
> 
> .


Thanks for the links. The charts at the bottom of each page will really help. I have no idea what I am looking for yet just interested in a possible revolver purchase.

Do revolvers have a manual safety? Just didn't notice that option...


----------



## DJ Niner

No manual safety. They rely on shooter awareness, and a long, heavy trigger pull (that also rotates the cylinder into firing position) to prevent inadvertent discharges. If a revolver is carried in a proper holster, it is a safe as any other handgun design.


----------

